# Drop Down Beds in Van Conversion?!?!?!?!?



## 105602 (Jul 3, 2007)

Im looking to change my VW T5 for something a little bigger but big enough to have a drop down bed either from cab towards rear or rear forward. 

Anyone got a Van conversion with a dropdown bed like this? 
Or know any one who offers them in conversions, any help would be great thanks very much.

Any pictures would be brill, email is [email protected] hotmail.com (email address is spaced to protect address, just close the gap after @ and hotmail)

Thanks in advance....

JT


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Do you mean like this? Available on German Sprinter van conversions like HRZ and CS Reisemobile.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

For what its worth. I cant remember the make or model but saw an interesting panel van conversion at the January Shepton Mallet show.
The duoble bed was athwartships across the two rear doors. During the day it folded across the middle and then folded up to one side and was stored vertically against the wall. This left the rear of the 'van clear.


----------



## 89539 (May 27, 2005)

Hi JT.

Young Conversions in Milton Keynes do one with a drop down double bed. Their website is  Youngs. The model is the K2 I think.

Pete


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi JT,

I have a panel van conversation with a roof bed, Sea Sloop 5 (silly name but a great layout, for me anyway) I have some pictures in my album you can view Click Here

There are few around, SEA is a large company (actually owns Auto sleeper amongst many others) there were one or two for sale around the country so if interested do a Google search on the name.

Oh, and I have altered your email address just a space, there are a lot search bots scanning the whole of the internet for email address's so it's not wise to have your email where it is complete, people will realise should they need to contact you.

MHS...Rob


----------

